# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Chỉ cần thanh toán 720tr sở hữu căn hộ Cocobay Đà Nẵng 1PN chuẩn 4* vĩnh viễn, sinh lợi trọn đời, du lịch hàng năm miễn phí. Hotline 0909809196

## nganmai68

Chỉ với 720 triệu đã có thể sở hữu một căn codotel thiết kế theo phong cách xứ sở thần tiên chuẩn 4*,quý khách được hưởng lợi tất cả:
-	Sinh lời cả đời, du lịch vi vu chả lo ngại chi phí tăng giảm theo mùa…
-	Đi du lịch đến những resort 5*, 4* trong vòng 20 năm. 
-	Mỗi năm không phải mất vài triệu để du lịch, 20 năm bạn có thể tiết kiệm dc cả mấy trăm triệu tiền chi phí du lịch cho cả gia đình, mà lại nhận dc lợi nhuận tối thiểu 200 triệu mỗi năm từ việc chia lợi nhuận của chủ đầu tư.
-	Ăn những món ăn nổi tiếng trên thế giới, tận hưởng những dịch vụ spa chuẩn quốc tế, những phương pháp cải tạo sức khỏe, làm đẹp, như spa của Nhật, Ấn độ, Thái Lan. Thỏa sức mua sắm với toàn những thương hiệu thời trang, mỹ phẩm. Nổi tiếng trên thế giới. 
-	Được sở hữu vĩnh viễn căn condoetl full nội thất.
-	Chỉ 720tr bạn gởi ngân hàng sẽ được bao nhiêu trong 20 năm nếu lãi suất lên đến 8%??? Cũng chỉ được 1,08 tỷ. Nếu đầu tư căn codotel Coco Ocean-Spa Resort trong 20 năm sẽ tiết kiệm dc 50-70tr/ năm cho chi phí du lịch. (khi du lịch chi phí trung bình thuê căn condotel cùng tầm 6tr/đêm cho cả gia đinh, mà 1 năm được miễn phí lên tận 15 đêm).
-	Lại được chia lợi nhuận ít nhất 200tr mỗi năm.
-	Lợi nhuận nhận cả đời đến đời con cháu chúng ta.
Nơi đâu đầu tư ít mà lại nhận được nhiều đến thế???
=> Chỉ có Coco Wonderland Resort trong khu tổ hợp Cocobay Đà Nẵng.

Hotline Phòng KD Chủ đầu tư Empire Group: 0909 80 91 96.
Email: info.cocobayempire@gmail.com
http://cocobay-condotel.com/Untitled-design-7.jpg

----------

